# Zach Mettenberger ends up at Butler Community College



## Jody Hawk (Aug 4, 2010)

UGA sports blog JUCO team in Kansas welcomes Mettenberger
10:59 am August 4, 2010, by Tim Tucker

Former Georgia quarterback Zach Mettenberger has a new team: the Butler Community College Grizzlies, the nation’s No. 6-ranked junior-college team in the preseason poll. Butler is located in El Dorado, Kansas.

The Wichita Eagle reports that Mettenberger is on the Butler roster and quotes coach Troy Morrell: “We did our research on Zach. We feel like he can be a great asset to our team, and it’s widely known that he paid the price for what he’s done and he’s trying to move on.”

Mettenberger was dismissed from the Georgia program in April, shortly before pleading guilty to two counts of misdemeanor sexual battery in Valdosta. He was sentenced to 12 months probation, 80 hours of community service and a $2,000 fine.

Butler is a perennial junior-college football powerhouse. The Grizzlies have won five JUCO national championships since 1998, including titles in 2007 and 2008. Butler’s season opener is Aug. 26 at home against Navarro College.

Mettenberger, who was redshirted at Georgia as a freshman last season, will be eligible to transfer to an NCAA Division I program next year.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 4, 2010)

I bet he's back next yr. with the big boys! I believe he'll end up being a good qb ( If he keeps out of trouble ).


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 4, 2010)

Auburn will take him.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Auburn will take him.


Or Ole Miss...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 4, 2010)

My bet is on North Carolina !


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 4, 2010)

Tuperville will take Mett after replacing Richt at the end of this season.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good for him


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Tuperville will take Mett after replacing Richt at the end of this season.



I see that happening


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Auburn will take him.



We have not needed him to beat your boys..


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 4, 2010)

Isn't Leavenworth prison also in Kansas?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 4, 2010)

The kid gropes a chick while drinking underage in a bar and get's to go to a better school - go figure.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> The kid gropes a chick while drinking underage in a bar and get's to go to a better school - go figure.



That is so wrong.  But funnny.  Haha


----------



## DSGB (Aug 4, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> The kid gropes a chick while drinking underage in a bar and get's to go to a better school - go figure.



30-24
8-1
60-39-5


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> The kid gropes a chick while drinking underage in a bar and get's to go to a better school - go figure.



Unless you went to Tech...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 4, 2010)

I still hopes CMR lets him back in. He's a STUD. I hope one of our rivals doesn't use him to beat us.


----------

